# BSS Omnidrive FDS-366



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all,
As the AS-EQ1 is gone I was wondering if anyone had experience with the BSS Omnidrive FDS-366 or the mini? I only found one post with it and it only mentioned using it for the crossover/eq.

http://www.bssaudio.com/productpg.php?product_id=6


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Dwight,

Not likely to find many home theater enthusiasts willing to ante-up $3000 for an equalizer/speaker processor. Most are perfectly happy with the $300 Behringer DCX2496, or even the $100 FBQ1000.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

My Main goal is to find EQ that can have centers down to 10Hz. Even the BSS is listed as 15Hz bottom. I really only need to have the one center for “house curving” and limited boosting on some recordings of Organ music. Can the MiniDSP or others be re-tasked for lowering of the filters?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You can generate filters for MiniDSP with centre frequencies at (or below) 10Hz with REW, export the filter coefficients and load them into the MiniDSP advanced plug-in.


----------



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

JohnM said:


> You can generate filters for MiniDSP with centre frequencies at (or below) 10Hz with REW, export the filter coefficients and load them into the MiniDSP advanced plug-in.


Excellent info! Thanks. Getting a small boost at 10Hz will get me to my goal. I have output room to boost or raise sub volume when required but I have not been able to get 10Hz to "tummy tickle" like I want compared to the rest of the spectrum. I added a graph from their new positions today below (the mike was at listening position with a 15 deg upward tilt to get more "room info." I am also getting near 115db at 10Hz at around -6db to Xclack (mechanical.)

Do you think a filter set at 10Hz could raise that dip from 8Hz to 20Hz or is the minimum with more than that range?


----------



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

That is minimum width of the filter Q. Sorry


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You can make the MiniDSP filter pretty much as narrow or as wide as you want. Just select the MiniDSP setting in REW to see the filter shapes you can configure, import an Omnimic response if you want to see what effect the EQ would have. With that room response would have thought cutting 4 or 5 dB centred on 20Hz would be just as effective at flattening that whole region though.


----------

